# pc fährt nicht richtig runter//startet nicht neu



## Shiivva (30. Oktober 2001)

Hi!

Hab nen Problem mit meinem PC...
also er startet weder neu (reset) noch lässt er sich ordentlich
runterfahren --> ist ein atx, müsste also selbst ausgehen.

Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer woran es liegen könnte, denn
anfangs hatte ich das Problem nicht...

hm, es gab doch mal so einen Patch für Win98 damit der PC
wieder richtig runterfährt, gibt es den für WinME wohl auch?

Na ja...dann wär das Problem  mit dem Runterfahren beseitigt,
aber was ist mit dem Neustarten?


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

Für ME gibts es auch einen. Mit dem sollte zumindest das runterfahren kein Problem mehr sein.

Wie ist das mit dem neustarten genau? Du willst die Kiste runterfahren, des PC hängt sich auf und du drückst auf reset? Tut sich dann noch was? Wenn sich dann gar nix mehr rührt dürfte das ein Problem mit der Hardware sein. Ich hatte so was auch mal, hab aber einfach immer so lange gedrückt bis er wieder ging  .
Wenn er nach einem ordentlichen Shtudown sauber hochfährt ist es wohl das beste du nimmst den Patch. Dann erledigt sich das ja von selbst.


----------



## Flame (30. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

klingt nach netzwerkprob.

das ist soweit ich weiß ein bug, der nicht bei alles systemen vorkommt.
da ist windoof schneller, als er sich vom netz abmelden kann und dann wartet er natürlich auf......

aber wo es den patch gibt kann ich dir net sagen.

entweder bei google oder microschuft suchen.


----------



## Shiivva (31. Oktober 2001)

Hi!

Ja, das mit dem Netzwerk hatte ich auch schon überlegt....aber das passiert auch, wenn der PC von meinem Pa (das andere Netzwerkstück *g*) aus ist...

Gestern abend z.B. liess er sich ohne weiteres Herunterfahren.

Und was ich mit dem Neustarten meinte (@Moartel):

Ich meine, wenn ich über start-beenden-neustarten neustarten will (z.B. weil irgendwas hakt oder so), dann kommt einfach ein schwarzer
Bildschirm und nix passiert.

Wenn ich dagegen reset drücke, funktioniert alles (also er startet ohne Probleme neu)


----------



## Moartel (31. Oktober 2001)

Na dann ist klar wo das Problem liegt. Beim runterfahren   
Wenn du so neustartest muss er ja auch erst mal runterfahren womit wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt wären.

Versuch es einfach mal mit dem Patch von MS, der wird dir vielleicht weiterhelfen. Is auf jeden Fall einfacher als übers Netzwerk zu philosophieren und die Kiste weiter zu reseten.

Ich hatte das Problem mit Win98SE selber manchmal, aber nie so krass. Und ein lokales Netzwerk habe ich zuhause leider nicht.   
Es kann also durchaus einfach am System liegen.


----------



## Flame (1. November 2001)

*so*

http://www.nickles.de/thread_cache/537004048.html

mehr kann ich jetzt auch nicht tun.
die microschuft seiten sind mir zu wider um die anzusurfen, da ich noch kein plattenimage fertig gemacht hab.


----------

